#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  Apple Vs Android

## Arthi

Hi guys!
I select a topic which is a rhetorical question. The intention of the question is to share your thoughts. iPhone vs Android has been the biggest rivalry in tech for the best part of a decade.which one is the best android or apple? 

share your ideas according to your experience!

----------


## Shamee

> Hi guys!
> I select a topic which is a rhetorical question. The intention of the question is to share your thought. iPhone vs Android has been the biggest rivalry in tech for the best part of a decade.which one is the best android or apple? 
> 
> share your ideas according to your experience!


Nice topic to discuss in the current world. Each of them may good at some points and bad at some points. Good and bad depends on the needs of the user and user specifications. This link provides more detail on it Android vs iOS - Difference and Comparison | Diffen

----------


## Medusa

For me android is easy to use and communicate. because most of my friends are android users when i use apple phone i face more problem while sharing data with them. Android is easy to handle in my opinion.

----------


## Arthi

> Nice topic to discuss in the current world. Each of them may good at some points and bad at some points. Good and bad depends on the needs of the user and user specifications. This link provides more detail on it Android vs iOS - Difference and Comparison | Diffen


yeah, the link says the differences clear cut but i want to know which will you prefer when you are buying a phone?

----------


## Arthi

> For me android is easy to use and communicate. because most of my friends are android users when i use apple phone i face more problem while sharing data with them. Android is easy to handle in my opinion.


yes i faced this problem but you can use share it application .

----------


## Assassin

> Hi guys!
> I select a topic which is a rhetorical question. The intention of the question is to share your thought. iPhone vs Android has been the biggest rivalry in tech for the best part of a decade.which one is the best android or apple? 
> 
> share your ideas according to your experience!


iPhone considered as only for the luxury people, for my minimum budget I can't buy it. But Android brings me great features for less price. And also the iPhone keeps a motto "less is more" isn't not agreeable. But when we consider about quality there will a question mark for android.

----------


## Shamee

> yeah, the link says the differences clear cut but i want to know which will you prefer when you are buying a phone?


I'm always a fan of android. But I like the photo quality of Android😉. But in most of the cases it exagerate the actual view and makes photos beautiful. Before some years security features of Android was less than Apple. But nowadays Android also have the security features like Apple at comparative low price. Other features you can compare in the link that I posted😊

----------


## Dhiya

I like Android but slightly have an eye on IOS Operating System because of the security and the photo quality. Really, I want to use IOS because it's classy but always prefer to use Android.

----------


## Arthi

> iPhone considered as only for the luxury people, for my minimum budget I can't buy it. But Android brings me great features for less price. And also the iPhone keeps a motto "less is more" isn't not agreeable. But when we consider about quality there will a question mark for android.


Yeah when its comes to quality I phones are better.

----------


## Arthi

> I like Android but slightly have an eye on IOS Operating System because of the security and the photo quality. Really, I want to use IOS because it's classy but always prefer to use Android.


Yes sure, everyone likes iPhone photo quality and security but I phone architecture also easy to use than other phones.

----------


## Shana

> Hi guys!
> I select a topic which is a rhetorical question. The intention of the question is to share your thoughts. iPhone vs Android has been the biggest rivalry in tech for the best part of a decade.which one is the best android or apple? 
> 
> share your ideas according to your experience!


Well, I'd say Android always wins the war, because of the wide range of users. And it has the most beautiful UI, while iOS aims for simplicity and class. Android is flexible where iOS is rigid and too secure which is the very first reason for jailbreaks. So I vote for Android.

----------

